

Inkless and tonerless rewritable printer - mcantelon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiXONfGwDc&feature=player_embedded

======
patrickgzill
The price will go down of course; but note that grayscale and high-res is out
of the question. Looks like about 250dpi resolution based on the closeups I
saw in the video.

~~~
Murkin
If history of tech tough us anything, is that both the price will go down and
the res will go up with time.

Given the amount of prints done at our offices (and costs of replacing the
toner) this can become cost effective very fast.

I wonder how/if they can add color

------
bugs
eek <http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=300+yen+to+us+dollars> per sheet and
must be bought in lots of 1000

~~~
fowlerrr
$3.30 per sheet, but assuming you get 1000 uses that's $0.0033 per use.

Staples has InkJet paper online for $8.79 (500 sheets per ream). That's
$0.0156 per use (single sided print).

If my assumptions are correct, that sounds cost effective to me.

I'd be more worried about the paper getting damaged before you can get all
1000 prints out of it. I'd hope the paper is sturdy.

